# Are rocks a problem?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Rocks are really a problem when someone throws a big one right at my head.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, that rock would most probably cause an accident and just hope you don't hit that hard. I am just wondering, would it be better to skateboard since you can see rocks on the way? Well, perhaps in this matter, it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

ive never had any problems with rocks on the ski hill..

the snow is so thick and packed..no rocks show up on the hill..



now .
if we are talking skateboarding.
i got a few stories to share....


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

MHJ said:


> Rocks are really a problem when someone throws a big one right at my head.



um.
yes that would be quite a problem.
hopefully there aren't too many psychopaths with rocks snowboarding this year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

rox said:


> um.
> yes that would be quite a problem.
> hopefully there aren't too many psychopaths with rocks snowboarding this year.


Wasn't there a James Bond movie where he got on some object to move down a snowy hill in a snowboarding fashion. Of course, during that time, he was being shot at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

If you can't ride well while being shot at get off the mountain!

Just kidding.

But I've never run into rocks while riding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

yea rocks **** up your $40 tune up
god i hate and love pow pow


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Dude, pow pow? what the hell?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

powder....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

rocks can be a problem depending on where you ride. for those of you who ride out west you get so much snow as to never have a problem hitting rocks or gr***...thats great for you but here on the east coast we frequently come into contact with dirt patches/rocks/ and gr*** during early and late season riding, so it always helps to be careful!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

oooh, rocks suck. They're usually only in the backcountry or places ur not supposed to be . they could either scratch or break ur board. Both of those suck.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The thread resurrection of the day goes to...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

core-shot end of story.... 

or you could mean those BIG rocks you JUMP off of hhehehehe


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

wow this thread is proper ancient!

i was just wondering where all these 'new' faces had appeared from...

oh the irony


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

nice one Paolo... 

thinking the same thing :S




well, stones and skating suk ass, especially after u drop a 13footer and the next thing u hear is that noise. [the one that says "hey look a litttttle pebble is stopping your board from moving"]


next thing u know u got blood pouring down the side of ur head and u canT move ur arm. 



OH, and it looks like someonee put an apple in your shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

crassus said:


> Wasn't there a James Bond movie where he got on some object to move down a snowy hill in a snowboarding fashion. Of course, during that time, he was being shot at.


Yea!!! He was riding down the mountain on two logs as skis, then he lost one so he just rode the remaining log as a snowboard.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> The thread resurrection of the day goes to...



And the hier to the throne...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

On the slopes, there wont really be any rocks so your dont really have to worry. If you do go out of tracks and in the deep snow, try not to go to fast and if you do hit a rock, it might wreck your board a bit and you might fall on your butt but you wont bail that bad so i woudn't worry if i was you..
-..Alex..-


----------

